# hyperv emulated hard drive



## nedry (Sep 25, 2016)

Hello, I hope this is the right forum to discuss this. I am using Hyper-V on Windows 2012 to test FreeBSD. Since 11.0-RC2 the kernel won't access the hard drive, here are some screen shots:




 

 

And under Hyper-V second generation virtual machine the following error:



 

I am sure it's the kernel's fault as in RC1 it worked fine.
nedry


----------



## DavidMarec (Oct 3, 2016)

Yes, there is still an issue related to hd setup, running hyper V.
see PR 212721

( As you can see in screenshots, the da device was detached on first invalid scsi LUN found).


----------



## redriver (Nov 16, 2016)

A possible workaround introduced in PR 212721:

On the installer boot prompt, select
3. Escape to the loader prompt
set hw.ata.disk_enable=1
boot

after installation do it again.

after boot exit to shell with 8.
ee /boot/loader.conf
add the line
hw.ata.disk_enable="1"


----------

